# Problem with Graemlins



## sassygirl125 (Jun 8, 2003)

My graemlins don't move anymore!  No more dancing, head bobs or jiggling around.  And sometimes the one I pick isn't the one that shows up in my post.  These are supposed to be "poke" and "ohwell".







oke:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell:  

Is it a problem with my computer or is it a glitch on the site?     

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allandra (Jun 9, 2003)

I've seen other members use the poke and the ohwell ones, and they show up the same way too.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 10, 2003)

The Poke graemlin as well as the ohwell are based on the same code as the rest of the graemlins. It seems that the : poke: (I added a space intentionally) gets translated as the tongue : p graemlin and the same thing happens with the ohwell one. I will change the escape codes to make them work as they should.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok girls,

I have changed the ohwell to ahwell and the poke to doiiing!

Nikos


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Nikos!  But mine still don't move..  I guess it's my computer acting funky again.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jun 23, 2003)

I've been trying to figure out what is going on with my computer and I'm stumped.  I only experience problems at lhcf and ezboard forums, so I don't think it's just my computer.  I think it has something to do with the ubb coding or java script...  The graemlins don't move and neither do the avatars that have moving pics in them.  For example, the graemlins don't dance or jump; I can't see the hair blowing in sweetcocoa's avatar or the exercising stick figure in vevster's avatar.  They are just still pictures.  I haven't installed anything except for the Microsoft recommended updates and this Hot Bot e-mail graphic thing.  I uninstalled the hot bot application and the graemlins still didn't work.  I think it all started when my cable modem went out...

This is driving me nuts!


----------

